# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  red envelopes ~ Blue envelopes

## Patty Sather

Why are some envelopes blue and some red on the subjects :Confused: ..I missed that class :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 7milelover

Sorry, I have no idea. This new board reminds me of when my employer changed the computer system. Everyone had to adjust and iron out the issues. Maybe pink is for girls...lol. I have lots of learning to do.

----------


## Tawnee

Scroll down to the bottom of the main thread page - there is an Icon Legend
red envelopes are hot threads

----------


## Patty Sather

Anything we are on should be hot! we will know it all when we live thru this..hahahaha...lmao! thanks guys

----------

